# A Captive Monkey, Some Close-Up Shots from a CAGE



## mylo (May 7, 2009)

This junior monkey was captured by a makeshift trap. It was transfered to a spacious cage waiting to be relocated back to the wild. This picture was taken today when I was visiting Malaysia Agriculture Park. 

Here are some close-up pictures of junior:

Picture 1 - Sleepy Eyes







_Waiting to be relocated_



> *NOTE*: The method of capturing this primate is very humane. The forest rangers leave a large open cage with some peanuts as baits. When the cage senses any slight movement, it will trigger the door to be shut down automatically. These monkeys has to be relocated back to the nature due to overpopulation in the agriculture park that cultivate fruits such as dragon fruit, cocoa, coconut, palm oil and others.
> 
> *P.S. Do not be deceived by the primate's emotion. :blushing:*



Cheers!
mylo


----------



## ClarkKent (May 7, 2009)

The poor little feller looks to be worn out!


----------



## EricD (May 7, 2009)

Awesome capture....love the look he is giving you!!


----------



## mylo (May 8, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> The poor little feller looks to be worn out!



Actually, the primate was feeling sleepy that afternoon. :blushing:



EricD said:


> Awesome capture....love the look he is giving you!!



Thank you!

Here are two more photos:

Picture 2 - I miss momma






_Feeling misery._

Picture 3 - When is my FREEDOM?






_Reaching out_

Cheers!
mylo


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 8, 2009)

first and second are cool, but the first is the best!

nice emotion you captured!


----------



## Nosajjao (May 8, 2009)

mylo said:


> This junior monkey was captured by a makeshift trap. It was transfered to a spacious cage waiting to be relocated back to the wild. This picture was taken today when I was visiting Malaysia Agriculture Park.
> 
> Here are some close-up pictures of junior:
> 
> ...


 
bonafide badass capture.  so much in the face of that simian


----------



## mylo (May 8, 2009)

Nosajjao said:


> bonafide badass capture.  so much in the face of that simian



Trust me. No hanky-panky. I spent seven hours visiting the agriculture park and also observing this primate + the way they capture wild monkeys to be relocated back to the nature. This primate was indeed feeling sleepy. (It was pointed out in post number 2). In this picture, you can see the primate rubbing his/her eyes waking up from a doze.






The method of capturing this primate is very humane. The forest rangers leave a large open cage with some peanuts as baits. When the cage senses any slight movement, it will trigger the door to be shut down automatically. These monkeys has to be relocated back to the nature due to overpopulation in the agriculture park that cultivate fruits such as dragon fruit, cocoa, coconut, palm oil and others. 

*P.S. Do not be deceived by the primate's emotion. :blushing:*



Al-Wazeer said:


> first and second are cool, but the first is the best!
> 
> nice emotion you captured!



Thank you for the comments! :thumbup:


----------



## Dmitri (May 9, 2009)

Great shots! I really like "Reaching out" (monkey in the cage) a lot.

Well done, and good to see others helping out.


----------



## mylo (May 10, 2009)

Dmitri said:


> Great shots! I really like "Reaching out" (monkey in the cage) a lot.
> 
> Well done, and good to see others helping out.



Thank you for your kind compliment!!! :thumbup:

I have to say the forest rangers are doing the right thing.

Cheers!
mylo


----------

